# Tentative Recommendations for Hives Experiencing CCD



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone know who got the data on OA causing malpighian tubule problems?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Sterilization techniques? Has comb been shown to transmit CCD?


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not aware that it has yet. But as the problem is unidentified, there have been some recommending caution. (Given the reluctance of bees to rob CCD hives, and pests reluctance to move in, it's reasonable to suspect something is still in the hive, though it may only be a sign of a pathogen/chemical and not a source of the problem)

-Tim


----------

